# Did dealer's body guy damage my roof mechanism prior to purchase?



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

So, I went to inspect my Eos prior to picking it up last night and







the body guy left a hand towel in the jamb of the trunk near the mechanism that opens the trunk (not the roof flip-back direction just the trunk opening). Unfortunately, I didn't open the trunk before I operated the roof as part of my prepurchase exam







I noticed extreme amounts of squeak with the roof from all sections going up and down. This did not resolve when said towel was removed, I didn't love the idea of putting it back down after what I found in there but felt I needed to see how it operated and sounded after that disaster. Operation seemed smooth......so 2 questions for you folks:
1. Do you think the roof operation should be noiseless prior to purchase and I should require the dealership to make it silent and reinspect and possibly krytox it before I take delivery if the operations seems fine but there is marked noise? Seals do look a bit spiderwebby or powdery as others have seen when the seals need lube but this towel thing was scary. I've test driven a few Eos' and this was the first with more than a peep with roof operation - it was pretty loud. Car seems to be 01/07 production and probably sat for a long time before I found it (no complaints, it was exactly what I wanted). 
2. If there was damage to the roof from the body guy (who I guess is a subcontractor on his off time when he does the chrome tints) jamming a towel in my trunk, that's also their responsibility, right?
Luckily I can hold off delivery because I still owe them some cash down and they owe me a wheel swap and a bit more chrome work. Actual ownership at this point is a bit muddy since it's financed and nearly paid for. Any encouragement or a rousing chorus of "that is a warrantied issue they must address" would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
J


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Did dealer's body guy damage my roof mechanism prior to purchase? (seamonkeydvm)*

You should not be hearing *any* squeaks during the top operation and I would not finalize the transaction until everything works to your satisfaction.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Did dealer's body guy damage my roof mechanism prior to purchase? (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_You should not be hearing *any* squeaks during the top operation and I would not finalize the transaction until everything works to your satisfaction.

I concur with SoCalMan, the roof operation should be smooth and squeek free throughout the entire opening and closing procedure.
Having said that, I experienced a "groaning" sound at the very end of the closing process when the car was new. It happened just as the rear window was latching down.
There was some discussion on the forum about this and the cause was identified to be the latching mechanism. A couple drops of Krytox lubricant on each latch, problem solved.
It is obliviously impossible to diagnose the cause of any squeeks without seeing the car, but based on your description of where you found the rag I think it is unlikely the rag had any impact on the roof operation. Unless of course it actually got caught up in the roof mechanism during operation.
Kevin


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

J-
I also agree that there should be no squeaks, regardless of what happened. If they say it is something that will go away, then just open the roof 3, 5, even 10 more times to verify. 
You might also take a look at the roof mechanism at the spot where the towel was... if the towel was flat or just thrown in the trunk, it may be that the towel just compressed when the roof was down. (Or, it may have been under a bend in the roof, and not had any impact).
-David


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Funmobile)*

Thanks so much to all of you for the reassurance. I went back today to finalize wheel changes (and listen to that roof again) and this time I heard next to nothing - did hear that groan at the end, though - so perhaps it was because the car had some moisture from a wash (saw it on the windows and it was a watery squeal...???) or it was residual angst with the towel. I never again wanna feel my gut fall to my feet they way it did when my poor roof made those horrible sounds and I found that towel. I think listening to it many many more times before I finish buying it is a great suggestion. Boy, I'm glad they seem nice at this dealer; by the time I take delivery they will have had enough of my poking, prodding and hanging around. After all the Vortex info I very politely shared, the Sales Manager asked me if I want a job selling cars because I seem to know more about the Eos than his guys and he wished all his customers were like me (really?). THIS FORUM ROCKS! So, I'll keep nosing around as much as I can until all seems right. Better safe than arguing over it after delivery......I'll let you know if I hear anything else. Possible delivery tomorrow! They gave me 18" Chicagos (not in writing but honored their word to swap wheels) without a peep








Hope everyone's 4th was good!
J


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (seamonkeydvm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Having said that, I experienced a "groaning" sound at the very end of the closing process when the car was new. It happened just as the rear window was latching down.
There was some discussion on the forum about this and the cause was identified to be the latching mechanism. A couple drops of Krytox lubricant on each latch, problem solved.



_Quote, originally posted by *seamonkeydvm* »_ - did hear that groan at the end, though - 

Kevin,
Was this groaning as the rear window was dropping or after everything latched and before the sides windows are raised? Because I hear a groaning, like a motor is straining at the end of closing, right before the side windows raise. I thought this was normal.
-Erik



_Modified by solarflare at 4:32 AM 7-5-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Hi Erik,
No, the "groaning" noise occurred right after the rear window drops into place and the trunk lid closes. At that point the latching mechanism pulls the rear window down tight. It was the latching mechanisim that was making the noise.
How to describe the noise?? it was more metalic sounding, like metal binding on metal. It was definitely not a noise you would consider to be "normal" under any circumstances.
I tried to locate the original post, but to no avail, it may have been archived.
After work today I'll try to photo shop a couple photos showing where I lubricated the latches, just in case others are hearing this noise.
Kevin


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Go to another dealership or ask to see another EOS and test it out. If the two sound different then you'll have your proof and they owe you another roof! It's 150 pounds and can be completely replaced so the rest of the work they have done on your car is not in vain. They will probably need to get a regional VW tech in there to instruct them on how to install a new roof.


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

The side by side roof sound-off sounds like a great next step. Thanks for the suggestion. I talked to the sales manager today (he ordered VWs Krytox after I explained what it was and that is was advised in the manual with a part # and could help with roof sound, let's see if I get it as a freebie) and he agreed to have the roof inspected by service. I'd love to see where the lube for the other squeaky roof worked so I look forward to the pic. The inspection seemed great for the paper trail but I'll be more convinced by what I think of the comparison. I'll keep the issue updated. I wish us all smooth and silent converting! Especially all the lucky folks with Eos' in the garage/driveway. It's been too beautiful here in So Cal to be this impatient while I watch my lonely car sit on that dealer's lot! Of course the holiday has delayed all actions toward resolving this....grrrrrr! I don't want phone calls; I want to drive along the bay in my beautiful car








J


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (seamonkeydvm)*

Here are the photo's.
*NOTE:* I chose to use krytox lubricant because I was not certain if the inserts and bushings were metal or synthetic. The krytox is inert and won't swell or degrade any synthetic components.
*This is the hook mechanism located at each front corner of the trunk lid. Lubrication points are identified.*









*This is the latch pin on the bottom of the rear window panel that the hook mechanism latches onto to secure the rear window panel.*









*Lubrication points.*








Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 7:33 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Great pics and very useful info! Thanks for posting.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Great pics and very useful info! Thanks for posting.


For some reason the photo's are not showing up on my computer after posting. Yet it appears Erik can see them OK. If others are experiencing difficulty with the photo's not appearing, let me know and I'll try to fix the link.
Kevin








*EDIT: Seems to working OK now*


_Modified by just4fun at 7:32 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Your photo links have some extra text.









This 
http://s173.photobucket.com/al...s.jpg
should just be
http://s173.photobucket.com/al...s.jpg 
the "?action=view¤t=" is the extra part. I image that it part of editing your gallery...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_Your photo links have some extra text.








This 
http://s173.photobucket.com/al...s.jpg
should just be
http://s173.photobucket.com/al...s.jpg 
the "?action=view¤t=" is the extra part. I image that it part of editing your gallery...

Thanks Greg, I think I have it working now.
Kevin


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Thanks Greg, I think I have it working now.
Kevin

Kevin,
Yep. it's working. Previously, I got the login screen for photobucket. No I see the photos. 
BTW - thanks for the pointer. I'll have to hit those spots next time I krytoxing!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_
BTW - thanks for the pointer. I'll have to hit those spots next time I krytoxing!

Just to clarify.
I lubricated these areas in response to a specific noise that was occuring just as the latches were engaging and drawing the rear window panel tight. It was a metallic "grating" or "grinding" sound (as posted above). This noise was present when the car was delivered to me from the dealer.
Coincidently, at the same time, another forum member posted that they had experienced the same noise and had corrected it by lubricating these areas with silicone spray (I erred on the side of caution and used krytox)
Although I'm certain a drop of lubrication on moving parts can't hurt, and I will continue to lubricate these areas occasionaly myself. I want it to be clear I'm *not* suggesting this is a required routine maintenance item. Rather it was a corrective action to a specific condition.
Kevin


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Kevin,
Your pictures and graphics are clear and easy to understand! If I hear it on next go round I will definitely give those points a little love.
Thanks so much,
J


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*The Final Straw*

So, to end my saga I'll sum it up but it is disappointing. I put the top up and down over and over, I did a side-by-side comparison with another car, I even brought an ASE Certified Master Technician with me since I felt my ability to be objective was far gone. And no matter how hard we tried it was clear that this roof was struggling - more noise, hesitated, seemed to jolt the car a bit as it tried to stow, definitely less than smooth operation and even a bit slower (why didn't I bring a watch with a second hand?). I tried to get an extended warranty from the dealer but his tech (the 'shop foreman') just insisted it was fine. I even got that in writing. So, no deal and they promised to refund my money. They were extremely unpleasant about all of it so maybe not the best dealership to continue with regardless.








Back to the drawing board.
J


_Modified by seamonkeydvm at 8:51 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: The Final Straw (seamonkeydvm)*

Very unfortunate turn of events. I hope you are not soured on the Eos, it really is a fantastic car. 
Are you going to try and source another from a different dealer??
Kevin


----------



## seamonkeydvm (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The Final Straw (just4fun)*

Oh, no! Not giving up! Never! I LOVE the Eos. Unfortunately a Thunder Blue/Titan Black Manual Sport is a tough order from the looks of it. And time is not on my side. Either are 2008s as they don't exist in that combo and hit the streets this week from the looks of it. I wish something else would do, but no. None in Cali/Western Region (except the one they destroyed!) but VWoA is being gracious - $500 customer loyalty rebate for my fourth blue/purple VW when I extricate myself from this debacle and get my $$$ back and find MY EOS - and they are searching for another of the same. VWoA seemed to consider it but ultimately, no one will extend a longer warranty on that roof. If any potential buyers in South SoCal see this car with tinted badges and grill (for legal reasons I'm not mentioning mine or anyone else's name or specific location unless someone posts an individual personal request - then of course we can get in contact) or considers closing a deal on car like this, please double check VIN with me and avoid this car like the plague! This dealership is primo at a pseudo-sweet demeanor early on and I was not the only disgruntled and disappointed customer who felt I had lost big $ and been cheated there yesterday. I shall not be discouraged and eventually, new or used, I will get my baby! Go kiss your dream car, Kevin, for me!
J


----------

